# 2nd egg definitely has pip marks



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Noticed pip mark last night before I went to bed this morning a new pip mark has appeared it appears to be a x raise star like pip and another pip mark almost next to it no cracks in this egg now Im not hearing the chirping so how long is it usually from the first pup mark 24-48 hours?


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

good luck with the egg. I know your last one didnt make it. My first one by Old man and Cocoa should be hatching between the 6-9th.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

I always hear chirping 1 too 2 days after seeing pip marks hope this helps


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Yes I'm crossing my fingers I just don't know how long from pipping his brother or sister isn't far behind him and will start pipping soon also but this little guy starting pipping last night or yesterday sometime so I'm assuming he wants out lol just waiting for him just hasn't heard him chirping or thumping yet did see movement though when candling him so that's a good sign


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

RexiesMuM said:


> I always hear chirping 1 too 2 days after seeing pip marks hope this helps


It does thank you!!!


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Try not to worry to much , If the chick doesn't hatch within the next 72 hours i would then think about assisting with the hatch. If you do it to early you have a higher chance of the chick not making it. I had such a hard time being patient and letting nature take its course with my first clutch but i was also scared to intervene and cause problems


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh no I don't want to intervene I want to see this baby hatch on its own  its exciting yet nerve racking lol nay nay had to be assist hatched his membrane was dried up baby who just passed away membrane was dried up and away from she'll wall hoping this is not the case of this baby so far no cracks in this egg- so sar far I think we're good nay may had cracks in his egg and so did this previous baby which I believe could've been the cause Will keep everyone posted


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Fingers crossed that all will be well with this baby!


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Thank you!!!


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

How is the humidity in your house or at least the nestbox ? Humidity can cause all sorts of problems with hatching . If your pair doesn't bathe in a water dish then you can try misting them a few times a day with luke warm water to help get humidity in the box


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Ok so know new pip marks as of 5 am no chirping but when candling the egg I do see movement - just wish I heard the little guy he must be shy


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Just got home from work new pip mark  higher up and I can now feel baby working away hard and hear baby chirping!!! Maybe little guy will come tonight!!


----------

